# PLUM VAINQUEUR - "6-Day" Track bike 1977



## corbettclassics (Jun 20, 2017)

The was by far the best track bike I've ever owned and ridden.  I never had the chance to race on this bike but it was built for the "Gent" track in Belgium which is 166m round.  It is short and steep!  I visited the Plum shop in Gent and showed the owner the pics.  He said this particular bike was their 6-Day model and built either in '76 or '77. This is the one I regret letting get away..!!!  Sold this bike to a guy in U.K. who changed out the forks and turned it in to a daily fixie commuter!!  WTF


----------



## non-fixie (Oct 14, 2017)

A fixie? Oh dear ... 

Beautiful Plum! Thanks for showing it. Bikes like this are one of the reasons I visit the track "'t Kuipke" every year for the Stalen Ros bikes & parts market. 



 



 

The track is small and cosy, and nearly vertical. 

That Presto looks nice too, BTW. Wouldn't mind more pics of that one.


----------

